# Eurospec Sport OEM Rear Big Brake Upgrade Kit in 256mm for Beetle - $524.95!



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

*>> BE SURE TO ASK ABOUT SUBSTITUTING FOR DRILLED OR SLOTTED ROTORS OR UPGRADED PADS <<*
















The Eurospec Sport OE Rear Rotor Upgrade Kit.

This kit replaces the OE 232mm rear rotors with bigger 256mm vented rotors like found on MK4 R32, GLI, 337/20th and MKI Audi TT Quattro. We can also substitute the vented OE-spec 256mm rotors with Zimmermann Sport Drilled Rotors, StopTech Sport Drilled Rotors, Power Slot Slotted Rotors or combination of half-drilled and half-slotted rotors. Also, we can substitute these rear pads with options from StopTech, Hawk Performance, Mintex Red Box or Pagid, to either lower the price or raise the price (your choice -- SEE BELOW). 

Lower 48 state shipping on this kit is $25 with UPS Ground!

Includes (Option #1) - $524.95

* OEM Textar Rear Brake Pad Set
* OEM Vented 256mm x 22mm Rear Rotors
* OEM Lucas Rear Calipers with Carriers (Red)

This product fits:

* 1999.5-2005 Golf
* 1998-2005 Beetle
* 1999.5-2005 Jetta

Extra Upgrades (Option #2) - $574.95

* Hawk Performance Rear Brake Pad Set 
* Zimmermann Sport Drilled 256 x 22mm Rear Rotors

*BE SURE TO PM US FOR OTHER OPTIONS ON MEYLE COATED OE ROTORS, STOPTECH, POWER SLOT AND MORE!*​


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

What about the front? :screwy:


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

billymade said:


> What about the front? :screwy:


What do you need? :screwy:


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you very much for your purchase thus far. We appreciate it. We have gotten some inquiries from you about doing something similar to this kit, but for the front instead. For that, we have a solution. For the MK4 cars to run an "OEM big brake kit" up front, you'll need the Audi TT caliper carrier set. We do have those available, too, albeit, they're the Genuine OEM Audi units (in German OEM Audi box), the cheap, Chinese-made carriers those "other guys" offer. These kids are all 100% bolt-on and require nothing more than simply hand tools to install. These kits will take your existing 288mm front brakes and upgrade them to the bigger, beefier 312mm front brakes like seen on the Audi TT. These are the options for those kits (all of which can also ship in 1-2 business days).

- Meyle Coated (Vented) Rotors in 312mm with Genuine OEM TT Carriers and Mintex Red Box Pads: $499.95 w/ free shipping!

- Zimmermann Cross Drilled Rotors in 312mm with Genuine OEM TT Carriers and Mintex Red Box Pads: $649.95 w/ free shipping!

- Zimmermann Cross Drilled Rotors in 312mm with Genuine OEM TT Carriers and Hawk Performance HPS Pads: $674.95 w/ free shipping!

- ATE OEM Coated (Vented) Rotors in 312mm with Genuine OEM TT Carriers and Mintex Red Box Pads: $499.95 w/ free shipping!

- Power Slot Slotted Rotors in 312mm with Genuine OEM TT Carriers and Mintex Red Box Pads: $674.95 with free shipping!

Looking to do a different setup? Let us know and we'll work with you.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Feel free to PM us here on the Vortex with any questions.

Also, Hawk Performance Brake Pads, both front and rear, are on sale right now for $149.95 with free shipping for your 1.8T.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

*WANNA BUY BOTH FRONT AND REAR KITS FOR THE ULTIMATE STOPPING MACHINE?

ADD THE NEUSPEED SS BRAIDED LINES FOR JUST $100 WHEN YOU DO!*


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate all your orders this week. Keep in mind that we reply FAST FAST FAST to emails to [email protected]

Also, don't forget that we also ship these items FAST FAST FAST for those looking for great products at a great price.

- ARP
- Koni
- H&R
- B&G
- Tein
- Forge
- Momo
- Air Lift
- Eibach
- Samco
- Sparco
- Bilstein
- StopTech
- Neuspeed
- OEM Parts
- BC Racing
- CX Racing
- Hawk Pads
- Power Slot
- Revo Technik
- Magnaflow Exhaust
- Prothane Polyurethane


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Same day shipping on these brake deals!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

1. The rear calipers with carriers: I assume they are off of a FWD model, right?
2. the brake dust/heat shield is not compatible with the upgrade.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> 1. The rear calipers with carriers: I assume they are off of a FWD model, right?
> 2. the brake dust/heat shield is not compatible with the upgrade.


1) Correct, they're the kit from the 20th/337/TT models.

2) If you mean, your factory one, I do not think so (but I would have to check on that for you).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yes, the factory dust shield needs to be replaced or have the lip trimmed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Feel free to contact us anytime!

* PHONE: 210-677-5522
* EMAIL: [email protected]


----------

